# converting hd cable box signal to 4k



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

What do I need to hook up between my hd cable box and my 4k tv to convert the cable box signal to 4k?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Probably just a HDMI cable. If the signal from the box is not 4K the TV should convert it to whatever it (the TV) needs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can't "convert" the cable box signal. 

As with ALL LCD TV's (and computer monitors), the TV/monitor will scale the input signal (ie: resolution) to match the screens native resolution. 

In other words, you don't need to do anything.


----------

